# 1953 Ford F-100 Build up.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi gang!

Here's a model kit I built from Amt's 1953 Ford F-100 PU. It placed 2nd in Calgary's World of Wheels model kit show in 2006. 

It features a flat head Ford motor with finned heads and tri-carbs (Which didn't photograph well) rolled front and rear pans, bumperettes, custom headlights, Cadilliac inspired rear tail lights from the AMT 1949 Mercury kit, a Reel-to-Reel tape recorder from the AMT 1966 Ford Thunderbird, "aviation" steering wheel and leapord paint job on roof and upholstery, all hand painted by me. Hope the paint job inspires you in your next project.

Enjoy!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nicely done.Very original and unique roof top on this truck.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Extremely cool!!! I love the leopard print ... I have a pair of Converse All-Star sneakers in leopard fur!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Kool!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice one MC !! 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Trevor, that suede black looks perfect in the pictures! The printed cab is awesome too!
Great work!
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Not printed but hand painted!

And ThanX for the compliment!


----------

